# Please Help a Brother Out - Baked/Broiled Ideas, Please :)



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

So now my wife's diet has changed significantly since that pancreatitis bout. She's back home, and I'm pretty much in charge of getting meals ready and all. Fried foods are out, which eliminates most fast food, which means I'm doing a lot of cooking now and not just picking up something for supper. Spicy foods upset her stomach (even like a green pepper or a non-Vidalia onion). The docs said she'll just have to see what she can tolerate, and it's not leaving us a lot of options. Right now, she can't tolerate much. And she is a VERY PICKY eater to begin with, which is making this learn-as-you-go business very frustrating.

Again, frying is not an option, and we have to go pretty easy on spices. She does not like fish cooked on the grill either. 

Twice here in the last few days, I've picked up some mahi-mahi. The first time, I coated it with a little fat-free butter and sprinkled olive oil on it with a tad of garlic salt. Put it in the oven, baked it a while, then moved it to the broiler on high. It was really good (to me, but mahi's one of my favorites), but she likes her fish with a little "crispness" to it. So, I went out and picked up something called "Fryin' Magic" for baking the mahi. I did that tonight. It was pretty good (I am not a picky eater, but I didn't much like the flavor of it, hard to screw up mahi though), but it still didn't have a crispness to it, even though I moved it to broil on the top rack for a couple of minutes before I took it out of the oven. I've used HOA plenty of times for frying, but never for baking. Does that work well??

So now I went through the freezer earlier today and found several bags of vacuum sealed fish we've caught--flounder and pomp filets, black drum filets that I marinated in Italian dressing before vacuum sealing (which by now might not be fit to eat HA), whiting/spot/croaker/freshwater trout with the heads/guts removed and scaled (always just dip and batter those and fry them, no clue about baking them like that).

Do any of you have any recommendations about baking/broiling that does not involve a lot of spices?????

TIA


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

well fish on the grill is always my first choice...however if the grill is out I use a cast iron ridged pan on the stove top or brooil. whatever seasoning your using throw a good amt of paprika in it that helps crisp up the skin. another thing you can try is something I do with chicken which is coarsely grounded coriander, pepper, some cumin, little salt and a touch of cinnamon (kinda makes it Moroccan) the coarsely ground stuff helps make a nice crust. my go to fish baste is melted butter (you can sub olive oil olive oil is GOOD for you) fresh basil and a bit of paprika, I imagine under a broiler or baked would work.

How about fish tacos or enchiladas?

80% of what I cook is on the grill, if you would like other ideas let me know. I can pretty much cook up something everyone likes regardless of tastes or diet limitations


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

panko should give it some crispness ...


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Spray down baking sheet with some fat free oil spray. Coat fish fillet fish in flour, egg/milk mix, then plain bread crumbs. Lay onto baking sheet and spray the top of the fish with the fat free oil, then bake at 425 until crispy. Dunno how low in fat it is with the egg, but it's certainly less fatty than frying and pretty tasty.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Bubba, no Chef Tell here. However, I've found grilling and broiling are the best for a sensitive stomach or other condition. Your doctor should be able to furnish you a diet plan, especially what she needs to avoid. Anything that's healthy will work. How well it works will depend on how it's seasoned. That will be the key as to what she can tolerate spice wise as to how well it goes down. Wish I could help with a list, but your sawbones certainly should. Best luck to both of you. Do a lot of grilling. Get a wire basket for sliced, quartered, roasted vegetables that are in season and sockem on the grill. That includes fresh corn, especially fruits like peaches, pineapple, apples, bananas squash, zukes. Some actually produce their own sugar by caramelizing, a treat by themselves.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info, folks! I've gotten some ideas here. Keep 'em coming.  The docs really haven't given here any restrictions beyond saying 'low fat' only and not a lot of sodium. I think a lot of the problem right now is she's still on the lasix (80 mg a day) and it's just making her feel "down" in general. I'm hoping the doc will take her off that next week at the next appointment. I've got one of those baskets, wd, yep, you're right, good for the vegetables for sure, especially pineapples. Lots of times, I will soak corn in water, husk and all, wrap in tin foil and put it on the top grill rack and cook it slow. Surfmom, I love fish tacos, but she won't eat them. We've tried that before. Again, thanks for the suggestions. I do appreciate it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the panko is a breading mix and makes a really crisp crust


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey SC, yeah thanks, I put that on the list.  Weird part was I told her about it earlier today and she said she had been watching a cooking show and they used it on something and she'd not heard of it until then. Most definitely going to try that out. Glad you had a safe trip home, brother, I enjoyed reading your reports over on the NC board the past few days. Looks like you got some good eats.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Anytime ... Loved fishing with River, Percy and Sandy, Jeff Madre's wife, missed not getting to see Susan and also Ken Drumdum, glad you liked the reports.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Hotep, I think Surfmom hit it on the head. You can bake or broil very simply with butter or olive oil and very few strong spices. Flounder or Pompano either way with Sand P a few butter pats and lemon. Salmon baked with SandP and butter pats and fresh dill. Paprika is good on fish as well but you will have to see if the Mrs. can stand it. I eat it on Chicken as well as fish. It comes 2 ways as a sweet and as a Hungarian hot. Trout or sea mullet with salt pepper and breading of some sort. I just received my first order from a site called SpiceSage. If you are entertaining thoughts about purchasing spices but are leery about the cost of those little bottles in the Food Kitty check this one out. I bought 50 bucks worth of the peppercorns and other spices I use most for baking bread etc. and they threw in 1 pound of Ceylon cinnamon for free a 30.00 value. Think about that, what does the little McCormick Cinnamon go for? I will have to give part of it away because thats alot of apple pies. Any of you home cooks, check out Spice sage, You will be glad you did.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

There is no real diet plan for this. It's all by trial and error. You can eat one thing for a bit and then it will turn the stomach and it's onto something else. It's not fun for the person doing the cooking and it sure isn't fun for the one suffering. It's been 9 months since I was in the hospital and I still can't count on being able to eat any specific food. That said, I can take eggs, oats, and grits most days and right from the start I was able to take various cuts of meat. Most vegetables seem to go down pretty easy and even some of the tomatoes aren't too bad. I really do understand the onion thing too.

It's trail and error right from the start combined with a lot of patience.
Bob.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Bubba, again I can't answer about the spices, but have found this, that any vegetable grilled is better when basted with nothing but Italian Dressing. That goes especially for chicken.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe try pan searing with just a few drops of olive oil or fat free cooking spray? I put bare fillets in, give em a flip, dice a tomato to throw in, then some basil and thyme (both growing outside), a squeeze of lemon and your done, adjust to her liking, can serve over rice or whatever else she likes...

Good luck
Rick


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

'Praps try a little basil or rosemary on the fish with the olive oil.

What Rick said. Can't go wrong with olive oil. As long as filets are thin, shallow fry is the business.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

does she like any kind of fish chowder? dont know if the milk from New England type would hurt her but the drum would be great for chowder. shes probably gonna be sick of fish soon.. If she can handle a tomato based anything, a quick and easy recipe is Chicken Cacciatore this is a basic recipe you can tweek to your tastes. 
Ingredients
4 chicken thighs
2 chicken breasts with skin and backbone, halved crosswise
2 teaspoons salt, plus more to taste
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, plus more to taste
1/2 cup all purpose flour, for dredging
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 large red bell pepper, chopped
1 onion, chopped
3 garlic cloves, finely chopped
3/4 cup dry white wine
1 ( 28-ounce) can diced tomatoes with juice
3/4 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth
3 tablespoons drained capers
1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano leaves
1/4 cup coarsely chopped fresh basil leaves

Read more at: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...cken-cacciatore-recipe/index.html?oc=linkback also another good one is chicken parmesean


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cajun seasoning, lemon pepper, blackening seasoning and butter, wrap in foil and bake, stuff with onions and bacon makes it even better
js


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Take them trout, toss em on the grill, get it crisped up and serve with some salad and grilled vegetables.


----------

